# Orca Front Derailleur clamp size?



## Dave in Driggs (Aug 16, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what size FD clamp is required for the Orca? I have been to their web site but can't find it.

Thanks.


----------



## Bigfooter (Apr 15, 2005)

Clamp size is 31.8mm


----------

